# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Reporting Services Connection Problems

## citrus

Hi All

Hope someone can help - I've got a problem that's got me seriously confused.

I'm running the following on a Windows XP SP3 system:

SQL Server 2008
Reporting Services 2008
Report Builder 2.0

When trying to publish a report from Report Builder I get the following error message (after some considerable delay):

_Failed to save report...

An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
----------------------------
Unable to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.
----------------------------
The underlying connection was closed: A connection that was expected to be kept alive was closed by the server._

I can connect to the Report Server and Report Manager using the same logon credentials (administrator) as when I'm using Report Builder.

Additionally, I'm effectively getting the same problem in Report Manager when I try to use the 'Upload File' feature to place an .rdl file (successfully created in Report Builder) to the Report Server. After some time waiting for the operation to perform I end up being prompted for a User Name and Password.

I believe the problem to be related to security issues but the solution has evaded me. I've changed the RS service account to the Network service account from a local windows account. The connection to the database server from the Report Server works because I have some existing reports on the server that process correctly in Report Manager. These reports were created some time ago when there was no apparent problem.

The rsreportserver.config file is presently set up with the following entry:

_<Authentication>
   <AuthenticationTypes>
      <RSWindowsNegotiate />
      <RSWindowsNTLM/>
   </AuthenticationTypes>
   <EnableAuthPersistence>true</EnableAuthPersistence>
</Authentication>_

The <RSWindowsNegotiate /> entry was added by me to try and fix the problem. The <RSWindowsNTLM/> was in there from the start.

So, if you've got a solution to this I'd be delighted to hear from you. Thanks in advance.

----------

